# Buy / Sell / Trade



## Benny Boy

Nothing right now.


----------



## mihir

I backed out.The above phone is open for dibs now.
Best of luck for the sale.
:good:


----------



## mihir

Check mail and also please mail me the total price with that avermedia hdd enclosure included,also if the price suits me I will get that also.


----------



## Benny Boy

mihir said:


> Check mail and also please mail me the total price with that avermedia hdd enclosure included,also if the price suits me I will get that also.


It will cost too much to send the enclosure. The phone is awaiting your agreed payment.


----------



## wolfeking

with that HDD enclosure, knowing that my computer can boot via USB, would it be possible to load a HDD with Ubuntu on it, and boot it like that? Or would it be 100% data storage?     Sorry for the stupid question, but Ive never wanted to try something like this before, so I dont know.


----------



## Benny Boy

I can't say with certainty. If Ubuntu is usb bootable, then I don't see why not. If you don't have an external, it's cheap enough


----------



## Benny Boy

phone is sold


----------

